# G4 Is No More



## Gahars (Sep 7, 2012)

G4 was a beloved and cherished part of gaming culture, a channel that allowed gamers everywhere to unite and e-

Okay, okay, I'm sorry, I can't keep going with a straight face. The point is, NBC Universal is to take the Endless Reruns of Cops and Cheaters Channel behind the shed; in its place, something hipper this way comes.



> It seems after ten years, though, G4 will soon be going away. NBC Universal, which owns G4, has decided to rebrand the channel older and more hip, in the vein of the magazine GQ. The change is likely to begin in 2013.
> 
> ...The story says they’re hoping the channel remains true to its tech-savvy roots, but will begin to adapt them to a “modern male” audience “whose interests span beyond the dorm room or messy bachelor pad.”







/Film

So yeah, just to recap: the channel we've come to know and lo... uh, know anyway, will soon be gone. It looks like the network executives are trying to replace it with something a little more classy; at least outclassing G4 shouldn't be all that tough.

There doesn't seem to be any official word on what's happening to the channel's current lineup, but I can't imagine those shows will be sticking around through the transition. In any event, you might want to make your peace with Attack of the Show, and... X-Play, unless that's already over, and... Ninja Warrior? Did they have that one? And who could forget, uh... um... yeah, that's all I've got.

"TV That's Plugged In" ...Not anymore, you're not.


----------



## retrodoctor (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm personally excited to see if it's possible to apply class to something like G4.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 7, 2012)

G4 was good once a long time ago, these days it sucks and now its dead. I honestly can't say I'll miss it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 7, 2012)

Considering G4 hasn't be good since, well, ever, this can only be good.

I love video games but an entire channel dedicated to them is just bad. I can't stand watching people talk about video games. If I wanted to hear talk about video games, I'd go on this very forum or talk to my friends. I don't want to distantly watch other people talk about them, one of which is an unfunny wanna-be comedian male and the other an oblivious borderline attractive female with no experience in video gaming.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 7, 2012)

I remember that there was a VG Cats comic centered around X-Play a while back. It was pretty spot on, too.



Spoiler


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 7, 2012)

Attack of the Show is just terrible now with Kevin gone. Oh well.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I remember that there was a VG Cats comic centered around X-Play a while back. It was pretty spot on, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wait, what? That's the only time I ever saw X-Play and I thought it was great.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 7, 2012)

Good. They should burn in hell for cannibalizing TechTV. They should have just left it alone, but NOOOOOOOOOOO! They had to mess with something awesome and turn it into the putrid shitpile that G4 has been from the beginning.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 7, 2012)

Honestly, the only people on g4 that actually belonged was Adam Sessler, Morgan Webb, and Kevin perririefredr or however his last name is spelled. They were the only people who actually knew stuff about gaming.

But it sounds like g4 is going to be the new SpikeTV.

I used to watch reviews on the run and everything on g4, but now that victor Lucas left and started it up by himself and has a good co-host that replaced Tommy, there's no need for G4 at all.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 7, 2012)

Never watched G4 and it seems now I never will


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 7, 2012)

Although I never actually watched g4 it could be worse
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_b7TTV1QPY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-DoeMLFYBM

Before you (probably quite rightly) write off UK shows on games way back when there was
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVUJ7ePLgWo


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 7, 2012)

Nothing is worse than wanting to watch some gaming TV and EVERY DAMN TIME you flip to the channel, it's playing Cheaters or Cops.


----------



## Unagi (Sep 7, 2012)

The only show I liked watching was Ninja Warrior. Every thing else could burn in hell. I dunno, I find Japanese people doing insane shit pretty mind boggling.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank god.

I remember being around 10 thinking "ERMAHGERD A CHANNEL ABOUT VIDJAGAEMS!!!11one!"

We never had "good" cable that went past 100 channels so we could never get it.  We finally got it a few years back, and note that I had in fact watched it in bits and pieces at friends' houses prior to that, but when we got Comcast Digital Cable (followed by Verizon FiOS), I watched it a bit and was pretty disappointed in the channel and myself for being so excited for it.

I think people liked it because Olivia Munn was fairly attractive.  That's it.

(and my philosophy was to not get hung up over someone on TV, when I could find hotter people with less clothes on the internet   )


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 7, 2012)

I had G4 for about 3 days when my sat provider had it up for preview. It was lame.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2012)

Good, the show stopped being good once they merged with TechTV.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Sep 7, 2012)

Let's hope the new channel truly does its own thing. Xplay and all that seemed like the vids they show at gamestop. They always had some trying-to-be-cool douche and some slightly good looking girl who knew fuck all about games. Best part was they were telling you shit you already knew most of the time. Sorry g4, there's hotter gamer chicks in the real world who actually know their shit.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 7, 2012)

I have to admit that there's one thing I'm going to miss about G4.



Spoiler: SJUDUIVGYRO



Sara Jean Underwood Dressed Up In Vaguely Geeky Yet Revealing Outfits
























​


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> G4 was a beloved and cherished part of gaming culture, a channel that allowed gamers everywhere to unite and e-
> 
> Okay, okay, I'm sorry, I can't keep going with a straight face. The point is, NBC Universal is to take the Endless Reruns of Cops and Cheaters Channel behind the shed; in its place, something hipper this way comes.
> 
> ...



Beloved and cherished my ass! That channel was filled with Sony and Microsoft fanboys. Thy used to have a show called Cinematech which was like their equivalent of MTV music videos but with game trailers. When I saw that they were NOT listing the GameCube on the list of consoles for certain games that had a GameCube version (I had the damn disc in my hand), I was like "fuck this!" Seriously, I lost all respect for that channel. Now if only we could see the end of Game Informer magazine, I'll be happy!


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 7, 2012)

Game informer still gets information that sometimes doesn't reach the net til later. IE it was them who had the interview with Mr. Miyamoto. Where he promised Nintendo of America would never charge more then 249.99 US Dollars for a system unless it came with a full 35 hour game.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 7, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Game informer still gets information that sometimes doesn't reach the net til later. IE it was them who had the interview with Mr. Miyamoto. Where he promised Nintendo of America would never charge more then 249.99 US Dollars for a system unless it came with a full 35 hour game.



Maybe so but that magazine spends more time dissing Nintendo while praising the PS/360 camp and as a Nintendo fan, I would not recommend then for any unbiased opinion.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 7, 2012)

Their Feedback and Soapbox podcasts were the only things I liked about the channel for a while. I'll still miss the channel, though, the way it was before the endless reruns. That was actually nice. They should have just delved into the world of gaming a little more, but hey, its too late for that now.

Farewell, G4.


----------



## Izen (Sep 7, 2012)

G4 actually made me hate Cops. I used to think people couldn't hate Cops. -sobs heavily into pillow-


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 7, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I have to admit that there's one thing I'm going to miss about G4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It come with being the female host. Olivia was doing it better IMO.


Spoiler


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 7, 2012)

The only time G4 was any good was when they were at least pretending they were going to still be TechTV.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 7, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> It come with being the female host. Olivia was doing it better IMO.



At the very least we can probably agree on one thing



Spoiler



Jessica Chobot Sucks.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 7, 2012)

No idea what to say about G4. I liked them for their gaming event coverage, that's about it.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 7, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> Before you (probably quite rightly) write off UK shows on games way back when there was
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVUJ7ePLgWo


GamesMaster WAS AWESOME (lots of Amiga games on it ).

I remember watching X-Play dubbed in italian some years ago... it sucked.


----------



## nando (Sep 7, 2012)

but will g4 really be gone? doesn't sound like they will get rid of all the people that make g4, g4. 

their target audience doesn't make sense for this network. sounds like it will turn out more like bravo but for closeted gays as opposed to full out gays.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 7, 2012)

Good fucking riddance...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 7, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Beloved and cherished my ass! That channel was filled with Sony and Microsoft fanboys. Thy used to have a show called Cinematech which was like their equivalent of MTV music videos but with game trailers. When I saw that they were NOT listing the GameCube on the list of consoles for certain games that had a GameCube version (I had the damn disc in my hand), I was like "fuck this!" Seriously, I lost all respect for that channel. Now if only we could see the end of Game Informer magazine, I'll be happy!



How the hell can you tell that G4 is just a Sony/Microsoft lovefest when all they do is show Cops and Cheaters?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 7, 2012)

yep, I'm sure it's in good hands.


----------



## Another World (Sep 7, 2012)

i'll take tech tv over g4 anyday. glad its finally gone.

-another world


----------



## Janthran (Sep 7, 2012)

>Subtitle
Okay no


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 7, 2012)

DirecTV was smart and got rid of it two years ago. Only viewed the channel for E3 and the occasional Ninja Warrior. XD Online streams suit me just fine now for E3....


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 7, 2012)

C'est la vie. 


I used to watch it for E3 coverage and the Screen Savers back when it was still on. Oh well good riddance I guess.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 8, 2012)

One of the shows I'll miss the most, is Icons. Such an amazing show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx3iWt-P0pg


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > Beloved and cherished my ass! That channel was filled with Sony and Microsoft fanboys. Thy used to have a show called Cinematech which was like their equivalent of MTV music videos but with game trailers. When I saw that they were NOT listing the GameCube on the list of consoles for certain games that had a GameCube version (I had the damn disc in my hand), I was like "fuck this!" Seriously, I lost all respect for that channel. Now if only we could see the end of Game Informer magazine, I'll be happy!
> ...



I guess you never watched G4TV in the early days when they actually had gamin related programming. Trust me, the early days, while way better still had a anti-Nintendo bias.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 8, 2012)

I remember when I first discovered G4; I watched tons of Cinematech, X-Play, and Attack of the Show (though I feel like it used to be named something else). When I first started to watch the channel, they were showing things like the Man Show, which was brilliant to my pre-teen moving towards teens mind. As the years went on though, X-Play went from just reviewing games with the occasional (generally pretty funny, game related skit), to trying to be a mini-AotS and failing miserably. AotS went through hosts like they were going out of style, though, Kevin Pereira made the show relatively interesting for a number of years. In the end though, the show tried harder to feed off of the stereotypes of male gamers more than anything else, showing off the sexist model of the female gamer, and lost much of the appeal. An attractive host who doesn't know jack shit about video games and the tech world doesn't belong on a show like AotS. Then, to make matters worse, The Man Show disappeared from the network, and shows like Cheaters and Cops started showing up on rerun after rerun after rerun. About the only decent addition to the network of the past six or seven years was Ninja Warrior, which they proceeded to leech off of, effectively ruining much of what made it great.

In the end, what was good on G4 disappeared, whether they were people or shows. The network hasn't been the same for at least three or four years, and it needed to die. It no longer served an obvious purpose, which is saddening considering that it used to be a decent outlet for gaming and tech news. I guess it will probably just turn into another Spike, which we didn't need in the first place, so, uh, goodbye G4. Whatever you are to become, I'm sure not a human alive will appreciate it.


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 8, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> One of the shows I'll miss the most, is Icons. Such an amazing show
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx3iWt-P0pg



It's not like they ever air it anymore anyway.


----------



## servant (Sep 8, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> One of the shows I'll miss the most, is Icons. Such an amazing show
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=lx3iWt-P0pg


I learned so much from this series at the time, this and cinematech.  Actually these 2 and x-play were all that I could stand on G4 and they cancelled
cinematech and this after a year or something.  x-play just turned into an add-on for Aots later.


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 8, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> One of the shows I'll miss the most, is Icons. Such an amazing show
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx3iWt-P0pg



I forgot about Icons.  The first 2 season were actually good till they started covering stupid shit in season 3.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Sep 8, 2012)

I preferred Gamespot TV, but that was a LONG time ago.


----------



## retrodoctor (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but I have no idea how people can reminisce about what G4 used to be. G4, and strictly g$ has never been good. Ever. Not a damn thing about it. However, Tech TV has always had a place in my heart. With G4 made the exit for The Screensavers and in came AOTS. AOTS is like 7-Up while The Screensavers is Mountain Dew. AOTS is Pepsi, Screensavers is Coke.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Sep 8, 2012)

G4 was good for the first few years, but as everyone else has said, it took a turn for the worst. Recently, G4 was similar to reality television; it the same crap over and over again, most of which sucked, and anything good suddenly vanished (Icons for example)


----------



## tatripp (Sep 8, 2012)

The only thing I watched on that channel was cops and sometimes ninja warrior. All of the other shows were really bad.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> One of the shows I'll miss the most, is Icons. Such an amazing show



It does not have quite as high production values (usually just a lot of gameplay and Ken Burns effect rather than video of people talking) but http://www.youtube.com/show/allyourhistory?s=1 is a pretty good substitute and is still ongoing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 8, 2012)

godreborn said:


> yep, I'm sure it's in good hands.



The Sci-Fi channel has always been shit, the only good thing to come out of it in years was Battlestar Galactica. Only reason I watch it nowadays is the occasional Star Trek re-run (for the fucking Sci-Fi channel you'd think they'd show more of the most important piece of sci-fi film in history), Battlestar Galactica re-runs (which are also, and more frequently on, BBC America), and that's about it.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 8, 2012)

sg-1 and atlantis r good.  syfy has become nothing more than ghost hunters, shity reality shows, or even worse B movies.  either the american public has become so stuipd that they'll watch anything or nbc thinks as such..


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2012)

godreborn said:


> either the american public has become so stuipd that they'll watch anything or nbc thinks as such..



Take a look around.
It's a little from Column A, and a little from Column B.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, it's the reason why I either download shows that I don't have access to or watch reruns. Virtually all reality shows, which makes up 90% of American tv, might as well be considered an offshoot of Jerry Springer considering they rely on drama, or rather fake drama, to sell the show to the audience. I'm surprised anyone would believe that unless they're unbelievably stupid.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 8, 2012)

godreborn said:


> Well, it's the reason why I either download shows that I don't have access to or watch reruns. Virtually all reality shows, which makes up 90% of American tv, might as well be considered an offshoot of Jerry Springer considering they rely on drama, or rather fake drama, to sell the show to the audience. I'm surprised anyone would believe that unless they're unbelievably stupid.



Well reality shows, in some sort of way, are kinda a necessary evil to television. Despite being shitty, they're cheap to make and get some easy money. How many women do you hear talk about Real Housewives? An awful show, but it's easy to make. Have a few cameras follow them around, get some basic graphics done, pay your editor monkeys and bam, it's a hit. Other shows require much more money to pay their talent, build sets, make props, do special effects, as well as write and plot. Money made from these cheap reality shows can be dumped into these better, original shows. Reality shows allow companies to task risks in other ventures.

So while we all hate reality shows, it's better to just pass them by on the TV guide than say they're the cancer of American television.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2012)

No argument on the simple economics front but I do feel compelled to link up the classic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clnozSXyF4k

Granted it is cheaper than ever (I imagine it made economic sense there even in 2009 and prior) but several of those are the "cheap and cheerful" what would have been "one camera" shows in years past.

Also re:90%..... Sturgeon's Law might be worth looking up.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 8, 2012)

Nothing of value was lost. Honestly, G4 has been terrible forever. They ruined TechTV and the gaming shows all became casual Halo loving fanboy biased bullshit so long ago that you couldn't take it seriously. Also, the fact that they employed that whining douche Adam Sessler for so long tells me that the folks who operate the network don't care about game quality or show quality.


----------



## WhoRuJudge (Sep 8, 2012)

Long live The Screen Savers!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 8, 2012)

Only watched G4 for the E3 coverage and that was it. Watched some stuff on TechTV when I was little, but other than that I don't have much of a history with the channel.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 8, 2012)

I used to watch G4 back in 08, but after that I stopped. So I really don't care.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 8, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Nothing of value was lost. Honestly, G4 has been terrible forever. They ruined TechTV and the gaming shows all became casual Halo loving fanboy biased bullshit so long ago that you couldn't take it seriously. Also, the fact that they employed that whining douche Adam Sessler for so long tells me that the folks who operate the network don't care about game quality or show quality.



You're nuts dude, he may have an annoying voice, but Sessler is just as informed with games as Geoff Keighley.


----------



## PyroSpark (Sep 9, 2012)

I used to love x-play, chea, icons and cinamatech (sp) a long time ago. Shame they took out almost all of those.


----------

